# about to do my first retaining wall



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

Can't help with the choice of stone.
-Try photoshoping/paint a couple different wall patterns onto your own pics. I personally don't think a yellow stone would go well with the white house.
-Make a blueprint of the whole yard, and draw some sketches first. The entire plans may change with new ideas(patio here..walkway there..etc).
-Factor in a french drain behind the wall and a place to drop it, and spend some time on the base material.

Congrats on the purchase, btw. Feels nice, eh? The endorphines will diminish somewhat with the tax bills, the materials cost, the hidden roof problems, etc..., but will return little by little.


----------



## stripdshirt (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck with your first wall! Closest stone I could find to what you are looking for is this. Atlas Hardscapes Abbey Blend. It shouldn't be that extremely overpriced. When you say gravel, you are referring to crusher run?


----------

